# 3- IBC SL80-399 Car Wash



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We installed 3- IBC SL80-399 boilers providing a 119 US Gallon Stainless Steel Hot Water Tank. Before they were using a Raypac 1200 MBH DHW boiler. The boilers we installed have a 50-plate brazed plate heat exchanger on each boiler with Grundfos 26-99 pumps driving each boiler and heat exchanger(brass). It is controlled with a honeywell T775 4- stage controller.

Before


After


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What material is the green pipe?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like aquatherm pipe. Nice job, I've heard aquatherm can be hard to make look nice.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

How do you like working with aqua therm? I've heard different opinions on It


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> How do you like working with aqua therm? I've heard different opinions on It


I love it, BUT:
-Fittings are hard to come by
-Its a pain to make it look nice
-If you have a leak its a PITA


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

looks good! I guess their going for redundency that setup seems like a aweful lot just to heat a 119gal storage tank..Is there hydronic heat on this system aswell?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> looks good! I guess their going for redundency that setup seems like a aweful lot just to heat a 119gal storage tank..Is there hydronic heat on this system aswell?


I very little ramp system. The sizing for the carwash came up at 45 GPM continuous with a 34F inlet and 105 supply temp(min needed for soap). The total BTU's are 1200MBH. I have the boiler inlet temps as 145, 155, 160, with the DHW outlet temps around 130F. Then tank stays within 5F of its 120F setpoint. We rotate the boilers bi-annually. The first one runs most of the time with the second one 1/2 the first and the third one occasionally. The boilers condense like a mofo at the low temps. I tried running them lower but they were cycling too often.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I noticed that the readouts on the boilers differ, the one on the left has the familiar IBC 5 buttons, but the ones to the right are different. Touch screen?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, one was old stock and the other 2 have the touch screens. IBC is sending out the retrofit kits so they are all the same.


----------

